# First BIG planted! 135,need a bit of advice.



## Catherine (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi All! Today I just aquascaped and planted my first BIG planted tank. I have had a 20g planted running for about a year and half, and learned a lot that way, but this is 135g, and I don't want to screw it up. Please let me know if I am on the right track:

135g. 72 x 18 x 25 high. Filstar XP3 canister, Ebo Jager 250w. 10K lights, 2x 96w compact flourescent. Substrate is 120 lb of Eco-complete. Driftwood, petrified rock. Plants in place are anubias, java fern, 2 rubra lily, 1 amazon sword and two crypts. I have an order of plants coming from Singapore that should be here in 2 weeks. It will be a concave formation, hard to really imagine at this point, but I will include a pic to give a heads up. It is today, DAY ONE.

I took two pouches of ceramic rings out of one established tank, and bioballs out of my wetdrys, to fill the cansiter filter, with it's new sponges. Before I set up CO2 (that will be a post in about 2 weeks), I have an established sponge filter (14") on the standpipe that used to be part of an overflow, running with an airstone to give the bio-filter a hand.

I put in one 8" discus and one 5" clown loach. Are they safe in there, with the seeded filter? Do I need to worry about ammonia spikes? Eventually when safe, this tank will hold 10 adult discus, which are now waiting patiently in another tank. What can I do from the start, to avoid algae problems? I can't really remember how I got my 20 all settled and lovely.. it just evolved. I would like to avoid any nasty disgusting problems, and would really appreciate the insight from the pros....
I promise to follow all directions!
Catherine in Arlington.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Catherine,
That's a nice start, and you've done things right to get the bio-media moved over (rings, sponge, etc). I think the two fish should be fine with that size tank. My only concern is you might be a tad low on lights. It shouldn't be horrible with the plants you've got, but I'm not sure what you have coming from Singapore.

In the long run, I think you'll find the 130g is much easier to keep straight than the 20g was. You have a lot more room to recover from error. $.02.


----------



## Catherine (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is some clarification...I ordered: Small for foreground, Glosso x2,Hemianthus callitrichoides (2 to start). 20 Vallisneria natans, 10 Tonina sp. 'Belem, Crypt beckettii', Crypt wendtii 'Mi Oya', 10 Crypt 'balansae', Echinodorus 'Rose', Echinodorus 'Ozelot', 20 Echinodorus tenellus. 

The compact flourescent bulbs are the 4 prongs with one blue bulb side (I think actinic?) and one white. There are 2 of them, and they are labelled 10,000 and 96w. I know this only puts me at 1.4 w/gal.. not very much. It is a long fixture, the full 72". 
How could I increase lighting, while keeping this fixture? I have to do this all on a budget.. Hubby doesn't share my enthusiasm for tanks.
What do I need to do to avoid algae?
How long before I can add more discus? 
Thanks!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you're going to be disappointed if you can't change your fixture - unless it is a retrofit inside a hood. Is it?

You can get a little better off by changing out the bulbs. The blue/white combination isn't going to be as much usable light as a lower K rated bulb. You should be able to find a 6500K or 6700K bulb that works.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> I think you're going to be disappointed if you can't change your fixture - unless it is a retrofit inside a hood. Is it?
> 
> You can get a little better off by changing out the bulbs. The blue/white combination isn't going to be as much usable light as a lower K rated bulb. You should be able to find a 6500K or 6700K bulb that works.


I think the watt per gallon rule does not work after 75-100g tanks. You need to change the bulbs to 6500K or 6700K.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Buy more lights!! You're going to need it, especially if you keep Tonina and glosso!!! What's your pH? I know Tonina needs pretty acidic water to thrive......you may want to get something different, if you can! And consider E. Tennelus for a foreground plant instead of glosso.

That's a beautiful discus, BTW!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Pedro,
I understand the way the light "rule" breaks down, but I would think 1.4 or so is still a little low even on that tank (particularly with some of the plants in question). That said, I have no idea what the best option would be for a 6 ft tank...


----------



## Catherine (Feb 22, 2006)

I have ordered another compact light fixture, 4x 65 w. Now is that too much light? I can use one (260w) or both fixtures. (452w). The tank is 25" deep.
The plants are already ordered, it is too late to change it. I ordered from Aquaspot_world on aquabid and have always been thrilled with the quality and shipping! They should arrive next week.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

You might consider a T5 MH combo or something like that, since T5 bulbs dont really come in suitable 6' aquarium applications. You could do 2 36" tek t5 fixtures. Just a suggestion, I am about 23432897% happier with T5 than i was with PC. Temperature, brightness, and noise levels did it for me. Get that CO2 cranking as well, youre gonna be using alot on a tank that big.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

With that setup, you've got the ability to do a mid-day blast. Basically you could have one bank of lights (260W) on for 6 or 7 hours, then with 3-4 hours left turn on the second bank for 6-7 hours. You get 10 or so hours of light, with the "noon sun" part way through the day.

Some folks have had success with this in getting the benefits of higher light, with less of the disadvantages because it's not for the whole lighting period.


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Cathrine,

My name is Jim Chaney, I work at Plano Pets on Saturdays. If you would like to come over and visit one day I will give you the grand tour and give you some hands on advice. I will show you what we have and if I can bring you some plants from my own aquariums. You can find the store on Central Expressway heading North from 635 LBJ take the Springcreek exit and Go West. You will see a McDonalds on your right and the store is on you left in the shopping center. It is in the middle down from C Cs Pizza. 
I hope to see you one day.

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------

